# Zweistelligen Zahlenbereich mit RegEx



## nrg (16. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielleicht stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch aber mir will nichts einfallen. Ich möchte einen zweistelligen Zahlenbereich mit RegEx matchen.


```
[0-XX]
```
 klappt nicht.

Geht sowas überhaupt?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Cola_Colin (16. Mrz 2012)

Geht afaik nicht einfach so, du musst die Zahlenbereiche zusammenbauen, was recht aufwendig ist.

EDIT: mir hat dies dabei mal geholfen: Example: Matching Numeric Ranges with a Regular Expression


----------



## nrg (16. Mrz 2012)

naja das ist dann quatsch. die obere Grenze wird von Properties gelesen. Das für jede Kombination zusammenzubauen, ist ja ein Fass ohne Boden :/.

Dann muss ich es anders machen. Danke


----------



## truesoul (16. Mrz 2012)

Hi, hoffe ich habe dich richtig verstanden aber sowas wie das hier: 


```
matches("[0-9]{2}")
```

Mfg


----------



## nrg (16. Mrz 2012)

ne, hast du nicht . das prüft keinen Zahlenbereich.

hat sich schon erledigt. habs anders gelöst


----------



## faetzminator (18. Mrz 2012)

[c]\d{1,2}[/c] matcht alles von 1-9 und von 00-99, [c]\d{2}[/c] alles von 00-99 

Edit: Wenn du 10-99 willst, musst du natürlich [c][1-9]\d[/c] verwenden.


----------



## truesoul (18. Mrz 2012)

nrg hat gesagt.:


> ne, hast du nicht . das prüft keinen Zahlenbereich.



Was überprüft mein Beispiel dann? 
Alle zweistelligen Zahlen werden gematcht.

:rtfm:


----------



## faetzminator (18. Mrz 2012)

Ich weiss nun warscheinlich, was du willst  Wenn ja, dann eignet sich IMHO Regex nicht so sehr dafür, aber gehen tuts: Sagen wir, du willst die Zahlen 3 bis 57 matchen, dann kannst du das so machen: [c][3-9]|[1-4]\d|5[0-7][/c]. Ersteres matcht 3-9, danach 10-49, und am Schluss noch 50-57. Geht auch für IPs (mit 0-255)


----------



## nrg (19. Mrz 2012)

@truesoul: naja so war es nicht gemeint. dein RegEx matcht keine 0-9. Ich meinte ja einen *Zahlen*bereich, der von 0 anfängt und bis XX+ geht (04 oder 05 ist für mich keine Zahl). 

faetzminator hats dann schon richtig verstanden bzw. das deckt sich dann auch mit Cola_Colin Link. Habs wie gesagt anders gemacht.

Danke trotzdem


----------

